# Presleys???



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yeah these midwest guys are terrible at updating....do they not have BlackBerries and I-Phones out there :noidea: 

TN Archer shot well.... 358 yesterday.


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

lookin to see what S4-300-60 shot (Josh Dickerson)


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Scott Starnes is still clean....GRIV has shot a 9 or two... Diane Watson one in the strawberry patch :doh:

Also there was a loop break issue....re****ing in an arrow and wall collision. :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Josh shot a 358 yesterday 

Isn't it funny how I am not at the shoot and still am the one dropping all the info


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Isn't it funny how I am not at the shoot and still am the one dropping all the info



I guess that make you "The Man"


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

The man has his man in the field though


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

1st Chris Eggers
2nd Duane Price
3rd Three tied 

Christie Collin just edged out Erika Anschutz in a shoot off for the win

Yes my man JayMC has been giving me updates all weekend :wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

What about the Utah Open???


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

*how did Starnes end up?*

Any body know the top 10


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> 1st Chris Eggers
> 2nd Duane Price
> 3rd Three tied
> 
> ...


Eggers still shooting a Rytera?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

*way to go christie!*

:hug:




Brown Hornet said:


> 1st Chris Eggers
> 2nd Duane Price
> 3rd Three tied
> 
> ...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

archerpap said:


> Eggers still shooting a Rytera?


Yes he is. :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Tmaziarz said:


> Any body know the top 10


These are official....

1 Chris Eggers 685
2 Daune Price 684
3 Scott Starnes 683 
4 Lee Gibbs 683
5 Joshua Dickerson 683 
6 Nshan Thompson 681
7 Nate Urley 681
8 Brian Lovely 681
9 Kevin Shaw 681
10 Eric Griggs 680
11 Keith Trail 680


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

X Hunter said:


> What about the Utah Open???


reo won it.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> 1st Chris Eggers
> 2nd Duane Price
> 3rd Three tied
> 
> ...


1st Christie Collin tie won by one point
2nd Erika Anschutz
3rd Sally Robie 2 points back from first place


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yeah these midwest guys are terrible at updating....do they not have BlackBerries and I-Phones out there :noidea:


I saw more iPhones in that building than I've ever seen in my life, but they were slow posting scores at the shoot so there was no good way to know who was shooting what until very late in the day.

Having worked at our state indoor shoot, I know that it does take time to sort scores, etc, but there has to be a better way to get the numbers out more quickly. And it wouldn't be hard to find someone to help them out with posting results online during the shoot.

Aside from that minor issue it was a great tournament. Thumbs up to the folks who put in so many hours to make it happen. I'll definitely be back next year.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

I'm sure that they would be more than willing for all of you "volunteers" to help them out! :wink::wink: I think that they do a very good job for their third year of a major tournament with an ever increasing attendance. each year has been better than the first year. when you last line is not finnished till after 9PM things are a very limited on time to get ready for the 7;30Am line on Sunday!!! Ken


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I BOW 2 said:


> 1st Christie Collin tie won by one point
> 2nd Erika Anschutz
> 3rd Sally Robie 2 points back from first place


Great shooting Sally! I watched you line from the bleachers and thoroughly enjoyed it :darkbeer:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

JPE said:


> I saw more iPhones in that building than I've ever seen in my life, but they were slow posting scores at the shoot so there was no good way to know who was shooting what until very late in the day.
> 
> Having worked at our state indoor shoot, I know that it does take time to sort scores, etc, but there has to be a better way to get the numbers out more quickly. And it wouldn't be hard to find someone to help them out with posting results online during the shoot.
> 
> Aside from that minor issue it was a great tournament. Thumbs up to the folks who put in so many hours to make it happen. I'll definitely be back next year.



*Field 14 and the rest of the staff appear to be maxed out with the growth of this tournament which is wonderful, but ......

I am sure they could get a couple of kids who were not shooting the tournament that would post the scores and pictures for exchange of some range time at a club or a few arrows. Heck most are on their computers till 2:00am anyway.....

Get them involved and they might be a competitor in the future.......*

.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> These are official....
> 
> 1 Chris Eggers 685
> 2 Daune Price 684
> ...


BH dont forget the seniors!
Senior money top four in the money.
Don Ward-Holy Crap thats me!
Dave Barnsdale
Steve Boylan
Randy Rutledge


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

blueglide1 said:


> BH dont forget the seniors!
> Senior money top four in the money.
> Don Ward-Holy Crap thats me!
> Dave Barnsdale
> ...


Nice shooting Don!!:darkbeer: You got that contender shooting lights out already!

john


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

blueglide1 said:


> BH dont forget the seniors!
> Senior money top four in the money.
> Don Ward-Holy Crap thats me!
> Dave Barnsdale
> ...


Didn't forget anything.....I only could post what was sent to me :wink:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

This tournament was a lot of firsts for me, including sideline reporting. I'll do better next time :embara:


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Didn't forget anything.....I only could post what was sent to me :wink:


No problem BH,just wanted to get some more results to ya.We old guys arent up to the young guns but we can hold our own.LOL


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

sharkred7 said:


> Nice shooting Don!!:darkbeer: You got that contender shooting lights out already!
> 
> john


Yes this bow shoots better than anything Ive had,previous to the Vnatage Pro.Although that shot pretty well also.But I like this one mucho better than the Pro.


----------



## bowtechboy62 (Mar 7, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> These are official....
> 
> 1 Chris Eggers 685
> 2 Daune Price 684
> ...


Typo: Nate *Ulrey* not Urley. :wink:  Thanks! lol


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowtechboy62 said:


> Typo: Nate *Ulrey* not Urley. :wink:  Thanks! lol


Sorry about that 

I was trying to read a photo on my phone....some of those names were tough to read :chortle:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

The results are up and have been up on the main Presley's Web-page:

www.presleysoutdoors.com

*In addition a thread with ALL of the FINAL RESULTS was posted LAST SUNDAY NITE on AT...but it isn't my fault that the moderators still, nearly a week later haven't STICKIED IT!*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1082194&highlight=presley's

You are so alert that not one reference to the thread that contained the REAL final results was posted on this one!

Finally, if ANY of you "volunteers" want to take my place in trying to insure that the PAYING SHOOTERS get what they pay for, then come on ahead...I'd be more than happy to let you take over.

The FIRST priority is getting the PAYING SHOOTERS what they pay for and more...and AT can sit and wait.

I want to know something....the UTAH OPEN did NOT have any "up to the date" postings of scores minute by minute....why don't you get on THEIR CASE too....

In addition, there ARE still "issues" with the Presley's homepage in being ALLOWED to put results on there quickly and easily...it MUST be done by a third party for now. Would one of you NON-SHOOTERS like to pay the 3rd party's OVERTIME to get the scores on the web-page? The rate for that starts at $175 an hour...and the 30 seconds it takes him would cost that entire $175. Try doing it long distance, too, when the guru is out in VEGAS enjoying what little free time he gets as well.

Maybe one of you would like to take time out...at 10:30PM after 17 hours of work....to kindly AT the results and put off the lane assignments and line times until perhaps 1AM....Of course, then be prepared to take even more heat from the PAYING customers. Just don't forget....that you have to be back out there for the PAYING CUSTOMERS again at 5:30AM....and put in another 13 hours.

Shoulda, coulda, woulda....gets you NOWHERE with the task at hand...it IS what it IS, and none of you can change that NOW, and neither can those that worked their blooming tails off for the PAYING CUSTOMERS that attended the shoot.

You guys are really slapping those hard working VOLUNTEERS in the face with this...and frankly, YES, I'm tired of it. SOME of you people are getting as bad as today's media in wanting your control of everything.

YES the fieldman is royally torqued off...because you are really smacking those fine people that gave up their own SHOOTING and weekend free time to help the shooters enjoy the tournament...only to be told "things are too slow in this or in that". 

Sure I realize that you might be simply trying to help...BUT...Do you think we didn't already KNOW the scores posting needed improvement? I will tell you this, however, *posting them on AT*, will ALWAYS be a very _*LOW priority *_while there are people that are paying customers that need it long before AT'ers do. 
Just remember some of your comments are here are basically "Biting the hand that feeds you", and that chow line can end in a heartbeat.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Thanks to all at Presleys.*

I will give out a big ole THANK YA to the PRESLEY crew for a job well done.

3rd year i have shot this shoot and it just gets bigger every year.:mg:

I could have staid home and shot better.:eek

But i went with the starnesville gang and had a great time while there.

Hope i can make it back next year.:wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

field14 said:


> The results are up and have been up on the main Presley's Web-page:
> 
> www.presleysoutdoors.com
> 
> ...



*Field....I would have to say that it was because they did not do as good a job as you in promoting their tournament way before December. I only saw one thread November 30th. and that was an Ater asking who was going to attend and it had less than 50 posts.....:sad:
You on the other hand...got your thread stuck like LAS :thumbs_uptherefore, created the interest on AT and us less fortunate to be able to attend, were hoping to be able to follow the shooters over the weekend.

Hopefully, next year Presley's will see the marketing benefit in helping you by updating their website or like I offered, send them to me and I will be sure that AT gets all of the hits on their website..:grin:

Notice I have gotten after the Florida gang here for creating a thread and the lack of posting any scores for us less fortunate sitting up here in the rain to follow....

TRUST ME.....I'm an "Equal Opportunity Critic".....*

.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Now that there "Equal Opportunity Critic" is down right FUNNY as he$$!!!

ROFLMAO big time.....:wink::darkbeer:

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

field14 said:


> Now that there "Equal Opportunity Critic" is down right FUNNY as he$$!!!
> 
> ROFLMAO big time.....:wink::darkbeer:
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)



:grin: :wink:

.


----------

